
Design for curated cryptocommunity in blockchain - gabriellemic
https://hackernoon.com/designing-for-curated-cryptocommunity-6bb3a9fdd024
======
gabriellemic
"Empathy toward people is the real heart of community. And this is ultimately
a design problem — not a marketing problem.

It’s about time all involved in building emerging blockchain technology
architected and designed our communities."

Open to everyone's thoughts and feedback re some of these ideas.

